# Dienstagstreff 18.15 Uhr



## Rockyalex! (13. April 2005)

Hi Biker,
wollte nur noch mal posten, dass sich Dienstags um 18.15 Uhr die Ralf- Truppe an der Ecke Obere Löhr/Bahnhofstraße trifft. 
Gestern waren da ca. 15 Biker, die ein wohl eher gemäßigtes Tempo anschlagen. 
Wer sich allerdings auspowern will, kann dass auch tun und mit den "Spitzenfahrern" die Berge raufkacheln, um oben zu warten. 
Mir machts jedenfalls immer Spass mitzufahren und man kann auch schon mal mit einigen "Fahrtechnikern" eine alternative Abkürzung/Schleife drehen. 
Danach gehen einige immer noch die Flüssigkeitsspeicher auffüllen, auch nett...genau wie auf der Tour, kann hier über Touren/Reviere/Material gefachsimpelt werden.
Gruss, vielleicht sieht man sich mal,
Alex


----------



## [FW] FLO (13. April 2005)

hi alex
wo ist denn der treffpunkt genau? was ist da in der nähe? und was für wege werden gefahren? hätte nämlich echt lust, nach der arbeit abundzu ne runde zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (14. April 2005)

in der Nähe sind:die Kinos, Reuffel, ein Döner Laden, das Brüderkrankenhaus  
eine Bahnunterführung, wenn du vom Friedrich-Ebert-Ring Richtung Bahnhof fährst, die (erste) Kreuzung, dort auf der Ecke


----------



## Rockyalex! (14. April 2005)

Hi,
die Wege sind eher zivil, machen aber trotzdem Spass (durch die Menge der Biker und das Gespräch...)

15+ Biker sind übrigens auch von der anderen Straßenseite zu sehen.
Alex


----------



## Skytalker (15. April 2005)

18:15Uhr ist ja endlich mal ne vernünftige Zeit    für Leute die von Arbeit kommen.
Mal schauen wie Dienstag das Wetter ist, dann komm ich auch mal vorbei, ist doch besser als immer alleine oder zu zweit zu fahren .


----------



## sulibats (15. April 2005)

Allerdings, die Zeit ist wirklich mal sehr passend. Wenn das Wetter passt und mein Bike auch wieder fit ist, bin ich auch dabei.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. April 2005)

Ist ja cool, dann sehen wir uns ja mal in "Real"  .
Alex


----------



## Staabi (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme da auch mal mit. Allerdings frühestens übernächste Woche, am Dienstag bin ich in München.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Pedalritter (15. April 2005)

Wenn´s irgendwie funktioniert bin ich auch dabei   .

Hab dann allerdings schon ca. 13km in den Beinen , also Bitte dann
schöööööööööööööön langsam    
Bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste     

Also bis dann !!


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. April 2005)

@Stabbi: bist du da im letzten Jahr nicht schon mal vorbeigefahren, mit dem Liegerad?

Keine Sorge, das Tempo ist echt moderat. Wer heizen oder downhillen will muss was anderes ausmachen.

Bis dann
Alex, der mit dem blauen Nicolai kommt.


----------



## Single-Trail (17. April 2005)

i'm back *gg*

ya ich bin auch dabei die zeit is echt voll passend 

@alex blau - gelbes nicolai   

naja man sieht sich hoiffentlich also bis dann 
greetz ..::Martin::..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (18. April 2005)

Na , dann woll´n wir mal hoffen , das das Wetter so bleibt wie heute    .
Dann könnt das ja mal ein schönes Treffen werden !! 

Oder ist was anderes gemeldet   .

Hat schon einer ne Idee wo`s hingehn soll   ??.

Und dann hoff ich doch mal das es bei mir klappt , wenn ja dann bring ich ev. noch 2 Leutz mit .

Ciao bis denne


----------



## >Helge< (18. April 2005)

Tja, leider ja!

...aber ich drücke euch die Daumen!


----------



## sulibats (18. April 2005)

Jo, Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht nicht gut aus


----------



## Pedalritter (19. April 2005)

Also NEIN , bäh was für ein Wetter . Es ist ja mal richtig zum   , kaum hat man mal was vor , und will sich mit Gleichgesinnten Treffen schon öffnet der Himmel seine Tore   . Also das macht bei dem Wetter dann auch kein Spass!! .
aber ich denk mal , das wir uns dann alle an einem anderen Dienstag wohl mal Treffen wenn´s wetter wieder besser ist  . Damit es dann auch richtig Spass macht   .

Bis denne


----------



## Single-Trail (19. April 2005)

aber echt son scheiß hab mich volll gefreud   

naja vielleicht nechste woche oder am we 

sagt mir bitte bescheid wenn ihr biken geht


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. April 2005)

Hi Biker,
ich war da  . 
Aber nur um zu wissen, ob noch jemand so verrückt ist  . 
War keiner...
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (21. April 2005)

warum haste nix gesagt ich wäre mit gekommen

aber ich hab  gedach kommt eh keiner  bin also daheim geblieben


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. April 2005)

Rübennase!!!
Was soll ich denn noch sagen? Hab ich abgesagt?


----------



## Single-Trail (22. April 2005)

@alex
was machste am we ?? schon was in planung wo ich  und eventuell der nico mitfahren kann

morgen fischerpfad oder so??


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. April 2005)

Hi Martin,
wir fahren morgen ins Saarland, Schlickrutschertour. 
Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht wieviel Zeit ich hab. Eher keine Tour  ,
Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (22. April 2005)

schade naja en anderes mal vielleicht


----------



## Single-Trail (25. April 2005)

was is mit morgen???????


----------



## Pedalritter (26. April 2005)

Sorry , keine Zeit muß Arbeiten !!   .

Aber wenn ihr euch trefft ,wünsch ich euch viel Spass und besseres Wetter    . Aber die Wettervorhersage sieht nich so toll aus   .


----------



## Single-Trail (26. April 2005)

ja wer fährt den heute 

ich weiß noch net ob ich kann weil hab heute schule geschwänzt bin ja sooo 
krank 

meint ihr nicht das fällt en bisschen auf???   
naja mal sehen we alles kommt !????????


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. April 2005)

Ich verpfeif dich    .
Ich bin dabei. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## Dorsic (27. April 2005)

werd mal schauen das ich nächsten Dienstag dort bin. Wer eher ne Trainingsrunde fährt kann sich gerne bei mir melden, email: [email protected]

Gruß,Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (1. Mai 2005)

hi Leutz ,

wie siehts aus , einer dabei , am Dienstag 03.05.05 beim Treffen   .

Ich hätt nähmlich mal zeit   

Und hoffen wir mal das das Wetter hält       

Ein Treffen in Real wäre  coooooooooooooooool


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Pedalritter,
schön, dass du Zeit hast!
Das Treffen findet statt. Wie gesagt es treffen sich immer 15 - 20 Leute!
Ich werd allerdings nicht dabei sein, weil ich bei der Inline - Skate - Night mitfahre.
Trotzdem viel Spaß,
Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (1. Mai 2005)

is ma wieder Skate-Night   .

Dann wird´s sicher Regen geben   , oder doch nicht


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Mai 2005)

Tja , wie gesagt es ist Skate-Night und es Regnet   , bin aber trotzdem hin - und mitgefahren !!   

Hat Richtig Spass gemacht  trotz etwas Regen   , und ich hab doch glatt en paar leute gekannt   .

So dann bis ev. in 2 Wochen , wenn nix dazwischen kommt   .

Güssle Pedalritter


----------



## raymond_floyd (5. Mai 2005)

Moin, Moin,

hab mir nach ein paar Jahren ein neues Bike besorgt und würde gerne Dienstags mal bei Euch mitfahren. Kann man da einfach um 18:15 am 10.05.05 auflaufen (mit oder ohne Helm?)?

so long
Carsten


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Mai 2005)

Ja und

*mit* Helm  .

Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (11. Mai 2005)

das war ja gestern echt super hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt mit zufahren 
bin nächste woche dabei selbst wenn es hagelt aber dann mit jacke ;-)
die ich gestern irgendwie vergessen hatte


----------



## raymond_floyd (17. Mai 2005)

Mmmhhh. Vielen Dank für die Anwort.

Dann werde ich mir wohl erst noch mal einen Helm besorgen müssen   . Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen. Aber wenn Ihr so durch die Gegend heizt, wäre dass dann ja wohl auch richtig   .

Viel Spaß heute abend!


----------



## Pedalritter (17. Mai 2005)

tztztztz ,

Ein Helm ist doch selbstverständlich wenn man  auf der Straße(RR) oder im Wald (MTB) unterwegs ist !!!!!   .
Die Erfahrung lehrt dies   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (23. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Treffen geplant bzw. steht das mit 18.15 noch? Würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen, wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## dodo1912 (24. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich die Nummer mit dem Ventilabriss in den Griff bekomme und nicht zu lange arbeiten muss, würd ich auch mitfahrn....


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Mai 2005)

hey benjamin, hey alex, warum hats denn heut nicht geklappt war echt ne schöne tour   

greetz an alle die dabei waren (sorry wenn ich noch net all eure namen kenn  )


----------



## dodo1912 (25. Mai 2005)

wieso muss ich Di immer so lange arbeiten....koennen wir nicht mal um 19 00 starten  

Shit

Was war Ben?


----------



## Rockyalex! (25. Mai 2005)

Hatte leider einen Termin. 

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, alle anderen Biker zu Überzeugen eine dreiviertelstunde weniger Rad zu fahren...  .
Mich auch   
Alex


----------



## dodo1912 (25. Mai 2005)

man kann ja hinten ne std dranhängen...macht unterm Strich +1/4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (29. Mai 2005)

Naja,
kurz vor Dunkel bleibt 
kurz vor Dunkel...


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Mai 2005)

Wetter gut, alles gut...
bis gleich,
Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (13. Juni 2005)

Hi ,

is irgendjemand morgen (14.6) um 18:15 dabei   .

Nachdem ich ja die letzten paar Wochen nicht mitfahren konnte (aus schönen Gründen     ) , hab ich jetzt wieder genug Zeit   .

Bis morgen 

Pedalritter


----------



## dodo1912 (13. Juni 2005)

letzte woche war echt cool...wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen wieder dabei...Gruss Dennis


----------



## karmakiller (14. Juni 2005)

wie viele Kilometer werden denn da so gefahren ? und wo gehts lang ?


----------



## Mc_Fly (14. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus Frankfurt rauskomme, komm ich auch vorbei.

Wo wird sich getroffen und wie lange dauern eure Touren ?

greetz
Marco


----------



## godzilla71 (14. Juni 2005)

ja schön ... dann sind ja ein paar bekannte gesichter dabei. hab auch extra einen termin nach vorne geschoben um bloß pünktlich aus dem office zu kommen.

bis später
stefan (der sich irgendwann auch mal die eggbeaters leistet)




			
				dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> letzte woche war echt cool...wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen wieder dabei...Gruss Dennis


----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

godzilla71 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> stefan (der sich irgendwann auch mal die eggbeaters leistet)




nur zu! fand es ne sehr gute Investition  und 89 Euro fuer die SL....   


die Lage hat sich leider geändert....hab nen Termin den ich zu 90 % nicht schieben koennen werde...ich versuch s aber!


----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wird sich getroffen und ....



siehe hier: http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/board/viewtopic.php?t=250



			
				Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie lange dauern eure Touren ?


letzte Woche waren es (wenn ich mich nicht irre) 45 km und 900 hm oder so was....

Wo wir waren...kein Plan    auf jeden Fall war es sehr cool - heute kann ich leider nicht, da ich nen Termin mit so nem Versicherungsmensch habe   

Wünsche euch viel spass! An alle, die noch nicht mit waren...Es lohnt sich!

gruss Dennis


----------



## godzilla71 (14. Juni 2005)

ja das berufsleben kann manchmal grausam sein ... so ist es mir den ganzen april / mai gegangen, als ich nie dienstags früh genug raus kam ...

wo hast du denn eggbeaters her ? ich find die überall nur für 99  ???

bis vielleicht doch heute abend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

zweirad-stadler.de ....hab die mir von meinem onkel mitbringen lassen - die haben einige ((sehr)grosse) Läden in Bayern...Der wohnt da und hat die mir bei nem Besuch mitgebracht...

Ruf mal beim H+S in Bonn an...die sollen dir nen guten Preis machen...


Aber auch 99 sind gut investiert


----------



## sulibats (14. Juni 2005)

Letzte Woche waren wir in Boppard unterwegs, Anfahrt über Hühnenfeld. War eine sehr schöne, lockere Tour, bei der sicher jeder mitkommt.

@godzilla71: Dort gibt es die Eggbeater SL für 89. Die Eggbeater C (CrMo-Achse anstatt Achse aus Grade 430 Stahl, korrossionsbeständig) gibt es für 62,50 (www.bike-components.de).

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

bist auch am Start?!


----------



## sulibats (14. Juni 2005)

Ja klar


----------



## Pedalritter (14. Juni 2005)

@sulibats

hätte da zwischen Boppard, Spay , Brey Rhens noch ein paar schöne Ecken mit vielen HM   .
Naja schaun mer mal wo´s langgeht   

Gefahren wird ja nach dem Motto zusammen losfahren , zusammen ankommen   

Ciao , bis heut abend


----------



## Pedalritter (14. Juni 2005)

wer hat dieses WETTER bestellt   

man man man , es ist doch jedes mal das selbe ,einfach zum    .

na egal , werd Trotzdem mal losfahren !!


----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

`hier in andernach ist es (noch) trocken...wenn auch schon sehr dunkel....hmm mal sehn wie es noch wird


Aber angesichts der Angehängten Grafik seh ich da eher mal schwarz...


----------



## Pedalritter (14. Juni 2005)

Mir egal , nur die harten kommen in den Garten    .

@dodo , wo hast denn das bild her


----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juni 2005)

hab ich selbst gemalt ... Das mit dem Garten und den Harten hat was...bin aber eh schon leicht erkältet...da muss das nicht wirklich sein...

hier hab ich das Bild her....ist recht genau - man kann dann mit Hilfe von Windrichtung und Geschwindigkeit ganz gut abschaetzen wie lange das Wetter noch ca. gut/schlecht sein wird...wenn es nat. in ganz Deutschland regnet is die Rechung fuern Ar*** 

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/5.html


--------------------------------

Zwingt mich mal GROSS und klein - Schreibung zu beachten... Sonst verlernt man das noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Biker,
ich fands cool gestern, das Wetter hat sich ja trotz aller Befürchtungen noch wesentlich gebessert. 

Schön, dass man wenigstens einen Teil der schreibenden Zunft auch mal im Wald trifft.
Auch schön, dass so unterschiedliche Fahrer auch noch zusammen fahren können und über vieles zu reden haben!
Gruss Alex


----------



## dodo1912 (15. Juni 2005)

wieviel km - hm waren es?


----------



## Pedalritter (15. Juni 2005)

Jepp , hat Spass gemacht gestern   . Allein schon wegen dem Wetter , was nachher richtig gut war   .
Naja , hätt euch gerne noch das ein oder andere Eckchen gezeigt , aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal  !!
Nachdem ich mich an der Ahrhütte (Rhens) von euch getrennt hatte , bin ich noch ne Schleife durch den Bopparderwald gefahren , und durch die Anfahrt über die Höhe zum Treffpunkt , kam das dabei für mich raus   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95098&stc=1

@alex , muß Dir recht geben   , war Richtig gut mal einige aus der Schreibenden Zunft zu Treffen und sich mit denen zu Unterhalten   .

So dann bis dem nächst ,
für mich allerdings erst in 14 Tagen , hab nächste Woche Spätschicht   

Pedalritter


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,
wir hatten im Sadtwald noch einen kleinen Zwischen"fall", nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten. (Machen wir des öfteren, um bergab noch was zu erleben).
Jedenfalls ist Florian (RM Slayer) auf nasser Straße recht spektakulär abgeflogen...Scheint aber wieder alles ok.
Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (15. Juni 2005)

Schade. 
Hab eine ganze Stunde im Stau auf der A66 verbracht.
Somit hatte ich keinen Nerv mehr ..... Als ich um 17.50 in Boppard war ..!!

@Pedalritter
Wo hast du die nette Grafik her.
Hast du einen Tacho mit PC Schnittstelle ?


----------



## Pedalritter (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Marco ,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu Lesen   

Jep . is einer mit Schnittstelle   

CICLO CM 436 M   .

Müssen mal wieder ne Runde drehen , hab ja jetzt wieder mehr Zeit   

Greetz
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (15. Juni 2005)

ich müsst auch mal wieder mit 

musste jetz aber viel pauken die letzten tage 

ich seh ma zu das ich nächsten dienstag  widda dabei bin

also bis dann  


greetz martin


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Juni 2005)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> ich müsst auch mal wieder mit
> 
> musste jetz aber viel pauken die letzten tage
> 
> ...


Solange kein Diktat ansteht  
Nichts für ungut,
Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (17. Juni 2005)

diktat schreibn wir am 01.07

hehe da bin ich krank


----------

